# Rogers Internet Stick and Mac OS X



## Jarooda (Jul 18, 2006)

Anybody using Rogers Mobile Internet Stick with their Mac?

Is it any good and does it let you use all internet functions like WoW and skype and such?

Any tips or opinions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

ATT has announce that they will be allowing teething on their network for an added price. No start date has been anounced. This means that Nullriver may be returning. Canada does not have a teethering restriction. Don't know if you can wait but if you can you might want to. That way you don't have to sign up to another contract. You can just use your alloted cell data package. That's what I am waiting for. I missed out the few hours it was available.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Sniper4u said:


> ATT has announce that they will be allowing *teething* on their network for an added price.


Oh dear gawd I laughed until tears were running down my face.

Please, won't you contribute to the EhMac Fund to Stop Hilarious Misspellings?


----------



## switch (Mar 17, 2004)

Haven't used it, but because it works like a cell phone data plan you pretty much pay per use. You can get a $30 flex plan that gives you 500mb, then when you exceed that it bumps you to a $35 plan that gives you 1Gb and so on. Not a great solution for using it as your main internet connection.


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

chas_m said:


> Oh dear gawd I laughed until tears were running down my face.
> 
> Please, won't you contribute to the EhMac Fund to Stop Hilarious Misspellings?


Lol. I really should read what I write. AT&T has announced they will allow tethering in the near future. Brain freeze.


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

There is one other option besides using a phone as a modem or usb stick. If you are using your laptop in a wimax area you can get better speeds using that. There is a downside and and upside to that. You need an elctrical plug to use the wimax but I know of people that use a vehicle converter to power the wimax and keep their laptops charged at the same time. All depends on how you are using it.


----------



## PierreB (Mar 5, 2007)

*works fine*



Jarooda said:


> Anybody using Rogers Mobile Internet Stick with their Mac?
> 
> Is it any good and does it let you use all internet functions like WoW and skype and such?
> 
> Any tips or opinions would be greatly appreciated.


I am using the Fido one - likely the same as Rogers Mobile. 

Works fine - decent speed and have used Skype and it works well.


----------



## ..........? (Dec 25, 2005)

Sniper4u said:


> There is one other option besides using a phone as a modem or usb stick. If you are using your laptop in a wimax area you can get better speeds using that. There is a downside and and upside to that. You need an elctrical plug to use the wimax but I know of people that use a vehicle converter to power the wimax and keep their laptops charged at the same time. All depends on how you are using it.


do you mean the portable internet service from rogers or unplugged from bell that comes with a modem that only needs to be plug in. I have used that and it is quite good. You get better speed from this service than from the usb stick since the usb stick is 3G and right now roger's 3g network is so overloaded with all the iphones and other new 3G device that it quite slow compare to what most people have at home(cable or dsl internet). Not a good choice for people who want it as the only internet choice. get the stick if and only if portability away from a plug is VERY IMPORTANT.


----------



## sergeg1 (Sep 22, 2005)

I had used Rogers 3G stick for ONE day only and found it to be like going back to dial-up days, so the next day I returned it. This was about 2 weeks before the iPhone came out last summer.

now if we could get tethering for the iPhone that would be cool. And no, I am not about to unlock the phone.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Can you guys go to Speakeasy - Speed Test and test and post your connection speeds? I know Rogers offers up to 7.2 MBps, I want to see what their real world speeds are like.


----------

